# Stock email app not working!!



## sLikk

I am currently running Bionix V 1.3.1 for the longest time&#8230;I think about 6 months. I love this ROM and don't want to switch for a variety of reasons&#8230;mainly lack of time due to work, I like the rom and have themed it according to my taste etc etc. The only problem I have is that the email app doesn't work. It was working fine until I flashed galaxy tablet email from 'SGS Tools' app. Since that day, my email exchange has stopped working and always forecloses upon phone reboot and also everytime I try to open it. Is there a way I could get the email app to work because I really absolutely positively need it for work. Switching to another ROM is currently not an option. Also reflashing the same Rom is not an option.

Can it be fixed by replacing the stock email files from the vibrant dump? Perhaps someone can describe the steps here?

Please please someone tell me how to fix this.
Thanks.


----------

